# 6x6x6 assembly stop motion :)



## rachmaninovian (Sep 1, 2008)

this was done by my friend, Quek Yu Han. 

and this is my v-cube, lol.






enjoy 

this is the original description:
This is my friend's 6x6 v-cube which he lent me to take apart and lubricate. After doing that I made a stop-motion animation of the reassembly. You can sort of see the internal mechanism of the cube. The animation is a bit jerky, because I put in 1 piece per frame and there were a few accidents where parts of the cube fell apart, and i had to rebuild it. This took nearly 2 hours to do.

and yea that friend is me


----------



## Jai (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice.  Do you know how long this took?


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 1, 2008)

The mechanism is so complicated


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 1, 2008)

I like the vcube mechanism more than the eastsheen mechanism because ES's have a weird way of being put together...vcubes can be out toget kinda like a 3x3, build from bottom to top


----------



## pjk (Sep 1, 2008)

Awesome video.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, very cool video. I watched it 2 or 3 times in a row 

Chris


----------



## bearit (Sep 1, 2008)

this is a pretty awesome video


----------



## Garmon (Sep 1, 2008)

Really good use of stop motion.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 1, 2008)

awesome vid. i wish i had vcubes


----------



## Dene (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, now there's a better way of making it! I've been doing it by breaking the cube up in to 8 sections. But this way is much better >.<


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 1, 2008)

i was keen to see the inside of a 6x6 without having to pop mine. so thank you


----------



## It3ration (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice. Taking apart the 7x7x7 is even easier than the 6x6x6.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 3, 2008)

my friend is going to do a v7 stop motion assembly soon i think...when i pass him my v7 that is.


----------

